# I Need a New Lesson Horse (Thoughts on these ones?)



## Riding21Years

So I am in dieing need of a new lesson horse, so are some I am thinking of buying. To know more, check out 
www.fieldofdreamsstable.com

Georgia (informatin from the website):
*Absolutley beautiful 5 year old registered mare. This horse is every little girls dream! Big 16 hands, wonderful conformation, lovely shoulder and large hindquarters. Gorgeous flat knee movement, awesome suspension. Very smart and willing, wants to please, sociable, loves everyone, not marish. Gets along excellent with other horses, no vices. VERY clean tight legs, NEVER raced, no lameness, not spooky. Going very well under saddle, started over poles and small fences. No buck or rear. This is a awesome horse to take on as your next project.*


























Here is information about American Flyer from the website. I am leading towards this one:
*Outstanding 14 year old Imported Czech Warmblood Stallion, 16'3, . The greatest disposition ever! Awesome schoolmaster, point and shoot, will jump anything and everything, no hesitation. Perfect for young rider needing to get around to a ambitious Jr/Am Rider or Pro. Light mouth, easy to find distances to, great flat work, very affectionate. Aron is even more behaved at shows, he knows his job inside and out, needs very little warm up for classes, loves trails. Has been used as a breeding stallion, his personality never changes. Shown and schooled in a all leather hackamore and loose ring snaffle. Outstanding for someone you needs a horse to take them through the levels! Anyone can ride this horse*

























Videos of American Flyer:








American Flyer at Star Vaughn Horse Show




 
This is my top choice, Just a Dream. Infor from the sight:
*Gorgeous Imported 9 year old Registered Holsteiner Gelding, 16'2, beautiful chesled head, excellent disposition, shown successfully up to 4'3 in the Jumper Ring, 3'6 in the Hunter and Eq arenas. Could make outstanding USET Medal/Eq horse, knees up over all fences, very comfortable to ride, excellent flat work, auto lead changes, wants to please, stands out everywhere, easy keeper. A lovely horse at home and at shows, very sweet and gentle, the best ground manners, loves trails and treats. An asset to ANY barn*

























He is wearing the cap, great with other horses

















Here are some Videos of Just a Dream:
http://www.youtube.com/watchv=091OhUVTiUW
http://www.youtube.com/watchv=gMG16tJCeCw 








http://www.youtube.com/watchv=UdjFx6LXrs0 








 

Please tell me which one I should get! I have a budget of $100,000, I've been saving up, and I want a new lesson horse AND a new show horse for me!! I do think I'm going to get Georgia, but which one? American Flyer or Just a Dream? AHH!! Help me people of the forums! I've got out to look at both, and fell in love with the two. Please help!!

(serious opinions only, please only post if you know a thing or two about buying a jumping horse)


----------



## Charis

What kind of showing? The first mare needs work, and she certainly won't be ready for lessons anytime soon. The other two are of a completely different calibre. Are you hunter or jumper? More info is needed.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

What kind of students are the horses intended for? I personally like the gelding best.


----------



## Riding21Years

I am a jumper, and the student wants a project horse that she will eventually buy. I am looking to have her work Georgia, she is 17 and wants her "Taylor Trained Horse" (her name is Taylor) The other two are intended for me. I'd be showing them in jumpers classes, and my niece might show in one or two as well.


----------



## Charis

Again, not enough info. What level do you want to aspire to? What are your goals? If you're looking to step up, or jump over 4' on a regular basis- just going off your status post here- get a schoolmaster that you can build up confidence and correct position on; it's a whole other ballgame at the bigger heights. Look for something with really solid flatwork. If you want a school horse, get a schoolie, not something that needs work. Let your student buy her own project horse; the sale isn't guaranteed.


----------



## Riding21Years

I've jumped over 4, I'm a trainer now  I just want a horse that's basically a know it all, so I won't have to do much. One thats already been in the gold, I'd just like the publics advice on which one, Flyer or Dream.  I've shown and won at many shows with Cousteau, however Lauren and I would like to have 3-4 horses with us at each show, just incase we want to ride different horses. Lauren is my niece. She wants to ride Dante and Cousteau in her low jumpers and hunter, while I'd like to ride Cousteau and another horse in my jumper classes. We really are just looking for another go getter that could bring her leveling up, and me the joy of jumping on a different horse. I've been jumping Cousteau, and although I'll never stop jumping him, I'd like to have another option in mind for all the shows


----------



## Charis

If you're not planning on jumping big, then just get a 4' packer. Don't waste your money on something with National/International potential if you aren't going to move up to that level; not fair to yourselves or the horse. There is no such thing as a horse that you don't have to do much on; you have to expect to ride each fence and be the pilot every jump, every stride. I'm not sure what you mean by "already been in the gold," do you mean consistently in the blue?


----------



## Riding21Years

I'm gonna go to bed, be on tomorrow, thank you to everyone who has helped, and Charis, 
I'd love more advice tomorrow


----------



## Charis

Happy to help, been in the game long enough myself. PM me if you'd prefer.


----------



## Riding21Years

Ok, phew, just got done feeding. Anyways, my niece and I are planning on going to nationals. We have qualified, but we wan't to make sure we have a horse that is good and ready. We don't do schooling shows anymore, at least we don't record them as a show. We'll go to have fun on weekends xD


----------



## Charis

How big? Hunter? Jumper? Very different horses needed for either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riding21Years

We will be entering classes 3'6 and up. If we win here, we have the chance to fly to Denmark, and ride there. Cousteau, Dante, and Sonny will be coming with us, but we need a fourth horse. 

Lauren does hunters and jumpers.
I do jumpers, but will do hunters for fun. I know how, but it's not my favorite. 
We are both Jumpers


----------



## Charis

The reason I ask is because as soon as you want an A level hunter OR jumper, you're looking at two different athletes; there are no top level hunter/jumpers - it's one or the other. It seems to me like you might want to decide your focus before spending money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

The first one stopped thoughts of a lesson horse in its tracks. "Great project horse" doesn't seem to be anywhere near right for a lesson horse, unless your students are prepared to take on the finishing of a horse. If you have such a huge budget, I would get the best you can, which means a finished horse who knows what he's doing, and can teach a rider what they need to know. I like the third one the best, but the second is also spectacular-looking over fences.


----------



## Riding21Years

Definately jumpers, for Dante is our Hunter horse. So we are looking strictly at A level jumpers. Been there done that kinda horse. My friend is the sister of the woman who owns field of dreams, so she might be able to give us a discount. I've been friends with the owner forever, and she stated that I could take one of the horses to Nationals on trial, and if I like it, I could get a discount if he won anything. Which she knows both of them are capable.


----------



## Riding21Years

The point is, my students wants a project horse  Thank you for your critique on the other two! I was leaning towards the third too


equiniphile said:


> The first one stopped thoughts of a lesson horse in its tracks. "Great project horse" doesn't seem to be anywhere near right for a lesson horse, unless your students are prepared to take on the finishing of a horse. If you have such a huge budget, I would get the best you can, which means a finished horse who knows what he's doing, and can teach a rider what they need to know. I like the third one the best, but the second is also spectacular-looking over fences.


----------



## equiniphile

Riding21Years said:


> The point is, my students wants a project horse  Thank you for your critique on the other two! I was leaning towards the third too


I didn't know if your students were beginners or advanced trainers, and if they want a project horse, I think I'd still lean towards the third . If I may be so rude, how much are they asking for him? He seems like an amazing horse


----------



## Riding21Years

They are asking $65,000, but before you scream xD They are offering to let me take him to nationals, and if he wins anything, and is calm and gets along with Cousteau, Sonny, and Dante, they would drop the price to $45,000, including his custom saddle, so really its a $150,000 dollar package. I've known the owner forever, and we are really good friends.


----------



## haleylvsshammy

I didn't read the other posts, but this is my opinion.

First horse-
5 year old- too young for a lesson horse. She is just learning how to jump, so I don't think that you want to put students on her. No matter how responsible students are, they always want to push too hard too fast. Trust me, I know, I'm 15 lol. Unless you are willing to spend a lot of time to teach her how to jump, I don't think it's worth it. Plus, do your students want to be learning how to train, or how to ride?

Second horse-
A stallion is a no-no for a lesson horse. He looks nice, but I don't think it's worth the risk. Don't some places not let you bring stallions to shows either (I could be wrong)? I think he's out.

Third horse-
Knows how to jump, has some age (though 9 is still pretty young) seems like he could take both you and students far. I think that he is your best choice!

Holy cow! A budget of $100,000?!?!?! I'm so jealous.


----------



## Riding21Years

You probably should have read the other posts:

5 year old was going to be a project horse for my student, she is 17. She wants a broke horse with minimal knowledge

2nd horse: would get him gelded

3rd horse: I'm leaning towards him too


haleylvsshammy said:


> I didn't read the other posts, but this is my opinion.
> 
> First horse-
> 5 year old- too young for a lesson horse. She is just learning how to jump, so I don't think that you want to put students on her. No matter how responsible students are, they always want to push too hard too fast. Trust me, I know, I'm 15 lol. Unless you are willing to spend a lot of time to teach her how to jump, I don't think it's worth it. Plus, do your students want to be learning how to train, or how to ride?
> 
> Second horse-
> A stallion is a no-no for a lesson horse. He looks nice, but I don't think it's worth the risk. Don't some places not let you bring stallions to shows either (I could be wrong)? I think he's out.
> 
> Third horse-
> Knows how to jump, has some age (though 9 is still pretty young) seems like he could take both you and students far. I think that he is your best choice!
> 
> Holy cow! A budget of $100,000?!?!?! I'm so jealous.


----------



## NittanyEquestrian

First off there is a major difference between a project horse for an advanced student and a lesson horse. 
The stallion is nice, but even if you geld him he's still going to think he's a stud even if he is a well behaved one. 
The gelding I agree looks like your best bet.


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> They are asking $65,000, but before you scream xD They are offering to let me take him to nationals, and if he wins anything, and is calm and gets along with Cousteau, Sonny, and Dante, they would drop the price to $45,000, including his custom saddle, so really its a $150,000 dollar package. I've known the owner forever, and we are really good friends.


I'm very curious... why would a seller DROP a price for the horse winning and being calm? That seems very odd. Also, even the most expensive custom-made saddle I've seen was only $10k; why would a saddle up the price by $100k? I don't understand this at all.


----------



## riccil0ve

I'm confused too. Not only with what Charis pointed out, but first, you are friends with the owner's sister's friend, and now you are really good friends with the owner? First it's a lesson horse, then a project, then for you? I'm not a jumper, but even I know how big a difference there is between a jumper and a hunter. Are you sure you know what you're looking for?

Something smells fishy...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny

Something certainly smells fishy. You are giving loads of contradicting information.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile

You lucky duck! My budget on horses is....*drum roll please* $1000! Lol.


----------



## smrobs

To all you other folks out there with a limited budget like me, don't worry. The best horse I have ever ridden is my $150 mustang :wink:. I think price is over-rated anyway.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

wow.....100.000 dollers?????, custom made saddle!!!! I MEAN REALLY.... the horse market has fallen right through the botton of the poop pile!! it's so bad that people are giving horses away......big sales barn are not having there anual horse sales because the market is so bad.....


----------



## Riding21Years

This forum is closed, the owner of all the horses is ****ing me off and giving me mixed signals. Thank you too al who helped!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Riding21Years said:


> This forum is closed, the owner of all the horses is ****ing me off and giving me mixed signals. Thank you too al who helped!


I think only Admin has the ability to close a section of the forum. Did I miss something?

Are you trying to get people to stop posting in your thread? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Riding21Years

Haha, yes, sorry xD


----------



## DubyaS6

This whole thing seems like its for attention.

JMHO


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I agree Dubya. Someone is playing their fantasy game out here on the forum. Once the thread starts to go that way (saying that is the case) the OP is saying 'do not want to talk anymore'. Hmmm, makes you wonder, doesn't it?:think:


----------



## DubyaS6

Alwaysbehind said:


> I agree Dubya. Someone is playing their fantasy game out here on the forum. Once the thread starts to go that way (saying that is the case) the OP is saying 'do not want to talk anymore'. Hmmm, makes you wonder, doesn't it?:think:


Yeah and I dont see the owner of these caliber of horses "jerking" anyone around. Maybe the other way around :wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Exactly! If there was even any contact made.

The imagination can be pretty convincing at times, ya know.


----------



## DubyaS6

Alwaysbehind said:


> Exactly! If there was even any contact made.
> 
> The imagination can be pretty convincing at times, ya know.


Ha! Yep!

I mean I have daydreams about this kinda thing too, but I dont drag this forum into it :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Dubya, you are obviously a person who is willing to accept being the person they are, which means you do not have to pretend to be something you are not on the internet.


----------



## Speed Racer

Alwaysbehind said:


> Dubya, you are obviously a person who is willing to accept being the person they are, which means you do not have to pretend to be something you are not on the internet.


Well darn it, where's the fun in _that_?!


----------



## Riding21Years

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to upset anyone, and you guys were right, the prices are way to high, and I wasn't thinking. I've been looking on craigslist, and finding great horses, for a cheaper cost. I know I've set a bad impression on myself, and I am very sorry. I have contacted the owner, and told her the situation, in fact here is the link of the horse I am going out to see today for a lesson horse:
12 yr old Lt Bay Hanoverian Gelding Horse
I've talked to the owner, but she didn't give me much information. I'm going out to look at the horse today at 4


----------



## Riding21Years

And, replying to Alwaysbehind's message that I think was kinda pushed towards me, I'm not trying to be something I'm not. I just have a deadline, and I'm stressing. If I don't have a new lesson horse by Friday, I lose a boarder. I can't afford that. The boarder is a jumper as well, and wants her daughter to take lessons here, but I can't have her ride any of the horses I currently have, because she's intermediate. I only have beginner and advanced horses. She will get bored riding Mocha (a 15.2 quarter horse hunter) but will get frustrated riding Sonny or Avalon (17.2 TB mare, jumper). I'm just confused and stressed, and I didn't mean to set a bad impression.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Speed Racer said:


> Well darn it, where's the fun in _that_?!


I know, so boring.....


----------



## Charis

*Riding21Years*, your whole story here seemed fishy. 
1) people wanting to spend $50-100k on a horse will generally not take advice from internet forums; at that calibre, you have your own people to help you look. 
2) a seller will never drop a horse's price for being good, doing well at shows, or interacting well with your current horses.
3) custom saddles, even expensive ones, will not cost $100k - unless they're made of gold, or the Queen sat in it. 
4) $100k horses are your A-rated, ready-to-go-and-win, Nationals level horses, or even higher. Your last thread in your Journals section is about your "big" horses going to a 2'-3' show. That is not A-rated quality. 
5) Your story changed so much, it sends off an odd vibe. 
6) People do not post and brag that they have $100k to spend on a horse. 

Glad to see you have come clean and want to start over. There are places for fantasy, and this forum isn't one of them. 

------

Moving on. The horse you just posted is cute, but he travels hollow. He seems scopey enough, but he needs to learn to use his back before he can really show you what he can do.


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> And, replying to Alwaysbehind's message that I think was kinda pushed towards me, I'm not trying to be something I'm not. I just have a deadline, and I'm stressing. If I don't have a new lesson horse by Friday, I lose a boarder. I can't afford that. The boarder is a jumper as well, and wants her daughter to take lessons here, but I can't have her ride any of the horses I currently have, because she's intermediate. I only have beginner and advanced horses. She will get bored riding Mocha (a 15.2 quarter horse hunter) but will get frustrated riding Sonny or Avalon (17.2 TB mare, jumper). I'm just confused and stressed, and I didn't mean to set a bad impression.


This doesn't make sense. You have to put money out and buy another horse so your boarder's daughter can ride? Oh heck no. Said boarder can buy her daughter her own horse, or she can be happy taking lessons on your beginner horses. Posts like this confuse me.


----------



## Riding21Years

Your right Charis. That is kinda maniplulative. I just can't afford to let a boarder go. Im confused D: Help me!! Anyways, I am going out to look at that horse at four, but he does seem like an advanced horse. You guys are life savers. I think I should call my boarder, and just tell her. But why am I scared too?!


----------



## mls

Riding21Years said:


> I'm not trying to be something I'm not. I just have a deadline, and I'm stressing. If I don't have a new lesson horse by Friday, I lose a boarder. I can't afford that. The boarder is a jumper as well, and wants her daughter to take lessons here, but I can't have her ride any of the horses I currently have, because she's intermediate. I only have beginner and advanced horses. She will get bored riding Mocha (a 15.2 quarter horse hunter) but will get frustrated riding Sonny or Avalon (17.2 TB mare, jumper). I'm just confused and stressed, and I didn't mean to set a bad impression.


That doesn't make any sense. Lose a boarder if you don't find them a horse by a specific deadline? Even looking for a companion horse, there are a lot of factors a buyer would have to consider. Buying a horse is not like buying a cup of coffee. Someone is not on the level here.


----------



## Riding21Years

Lets just say, this boarder is kind of wacko. She excepts everything on the dot, right now. I'm not fond of her, but also can't afford to lose her. I shouldn't be taking my earning and buying horses, but I don't have that much of a choice. My bills aren't high, I don't pay property tax (in California if you have 30 head of cattle you don't pay property tax), the only thing I really spend a lot of money on is hay. My niece already is paid for colledge, and I don't have any other things to pay for. I'll be right back, my 10 o clock lesson just arrived. I'll be back in 2 hours. Please continue to help!!


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> Your right Charis. That is kinda maniplulative. I just can't afford to let a boarder go. Im confused D: Help me!! Anyways, I am going out to look at that horse at four, but he does seem like an advanced horse. You guys are life savers. I think I should call my boarder, and just tell her. But why am I scared too?!


You can't 'afford' to let a boarder go, yet you're willing to spend over $5k on a new horse _and_ pay for its upkeep? How in the world does this make sense? That's a _loss_ of money, unless she's paying out the wazoo for leasing said horse, and with a $5k horse, that just isn't happening. If any of this is even remotely true, call up your boarder and let her know that you're happy to help her daughter find the right horse, but you aren't going to buy one just for her to ride.


----------



## VelvetsAB

_People who are buying horses normally know that it does take time. They wont just leave because you cant find them a horse at the drop of a hat. One of the girls at my barn has been looking at horses and ponies for MONTHS and only finally just recently got something. On a lease._

_We also had a pony at our barn who didnt like showing...his 8 year old "owner" (leasing) does. So when the new pony was found, there was still a lot of time before he could come as he had to finish up the show season with his current rider....we managed to find a pony for an 8 week lease from another lesson barn that we are on good terms with. _

_There are lots of other solutions then to having to BUY them a horse right this second. _

_Why would a lesson barn only have beginner and advanced horses is my next question?_


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Charis said:


> You can't 'afford' to let a boarder go, yet you're willing to spend over $5k on a new horse _and_ pay for its upkeep? How in the world does this make sense? That's a _loss_ of money, unless she's paying out the wazoo for leasing said horse, and with a $5k horse, that just isn't happening. If any of this is even remotely true, call up your boarder and let her know that you're happy to help her daughter find the right horse, but you aren't going to buy one just for her to ride.


It makes even less sense when she was willing to spend 100K. :wink:

Stories.....


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> Lets just say, this boarder is kind of wacko. She excepts everything on the dot, right now. I'm not fond of her, but also can't afford to lose her. I shouldn't be taking my earning and buying horses, but I don't have that much of a choice. My bills aren't high, I don't pay property tax (in California if you have 30 head of cattle you don't pay property tax), the only thing I really spend a lot of money on is hay. My niece already is paid for colledge, and I don't have any other things to pay for. I'll be right back, my 10 o clock lesson just arrived. I'll be back in 2 hours. Please continue to help!!


A very _small_ samling of_ SOME_ of the bills associated with running a boarding facility, in no particular order: 
1) electricity
2) hydro
3) feed (hay, grain, supplements, etc) 
4) shavings or straw
5) farm equipment, upkeep of said farm equipment, gas for said farm equipment
6) fencing and upkeep
7) vet
8) farrier
9) medical supplies
10) tack and equipment for students; upkeep
11) arena footing
12) insurance
etc..etc...etc...
My dear, I think you're leaving a big chunk of information out- eg: your parents own the place and you work for them- or you're trying to live out an e-fantasy.


----------



## Charis

Alwaysbehind said:


> It makes even less sense when she was willing to spend 100K. :wink:
> 
> Stories.....


I miss being young and having an active imagination. This little thing called 'real life' keeps getting in the way. Heck, last night while trying to fall asleep, I tried to dream about owning and riding a horse that was ready to show at Aachen. I thought about jumping that round, and about halfway through I started thinking 'how am I paying for this show? how much is this horse's insurance costing me? I have a job back home, I can't be taking time off _now!_' -sigh- I can't even dream now without real life catching up to me.


----------



## Lonestar22

Charis said:


> I miss being young and having an active imagination. This little thing called 'real life' keeps getting in the way. Heck, last night while trying to fall asleep, I tried to dream about owning and riding a horse that was ready to show at Aachen. I thought about jumping that round, and about halfway through I started thinking 'how am I paying for this show? how much is this horse's insurance costing me? I have a job back home, I can't be taking time off _now!_' -sigh- I can't even dream now without real life catching up to me.


 
hahahahaha  Last night I had a dream about a foot massage. :shock: Random, yes. 

Back on subject. I agree that this is OP's version of "Fantasy Land" Everything about her post scream "teen" at me. I should know, I'm still a teen myself!! 

Riding21Years - I believe that what everyone needs is some proof that you are who you say you are. Right now your sounding like a kid in a fantasy world. Your posts contradict each other and you make no sense what so ever. I think the best thing for you to do would be to own up and say your were pretending or show us proof that you are who you say you are.

BTW whats your barn's name?


----------



## DubyaS6

This thread is making me crazy...LOL

I need some popcorn...


----------



## haleylvsshammy

DubyaS6 said:


> This thread is making me crazy...LOL
> 
> I need some popcorn...


Ooh... popcorn sounds good right now... I'd better go make some! *runs to kitchen and puts popcorn in microwave. Stares at microwave anxiously.* Much better! lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind

I had some lime and salt popcorn today. Very yummy! Want some of that?


----------



## DubyaS6

Alwaysbehind said:


> I had some lime and salt popcorn today. Very yummy! Want some of that?


 
Hmm...never had lime and salt! Sounds delicious though 

I have some kettle korn...yum!


----------



## Charis

There's a good read of a story here: http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=6921


----------



## DubyaS6

I hate to be a pessimist, but I am just not buying into it.

Good find Charis


----------



## Charis

"It took my two years to fatten up Duke. Also a lot of money in vet bills. But I didn't care. The little colt brought joy to my barn, and a smile on my face. When Duke hit 2, I started training him. He would not jump. At all. I sent him to a dressage trainer, and he bucked her off. One day, I got tired of it, and hooked him up to my horse drawn carriage. He was perfect. He held his head high, gaited some of his strides."
http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=6920

If any of this is true, it scares the bajeebers out of me! Oh, and a note to *Riding21Years*, auctions- big or small- don't work like that. The buyers determine the price, high or low.


----------



## Speed Racer

The OP may be tryin' hard to sell, but I ain't buyin'.


----------



## DubyaS6

Charis said:


> "It took my two years to fatten up Duke. Also a lot of money in vet bills. But I didn't care. The little colt brought joy to my barn, and a smile on my face. When Duke hit 2, I started training him. He would not jump. At all. I sent him to a dressage trainer, and he bucked her off. One day, I got tired of it, and hooked him up to my horse drawn carriage. He was perfect. He held his head high, gaited some of his strides."
> http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=6920
> 
> If any of this is true, it scares the bajeebers out of me! Oh, and a note to *Riding21Years*, auctions- big or small- don't work like that. The buyers determine the price, high or low.


I mean, its like the OP doesnt realize WHO she is trying to sell this info to....

My husband might buy all this, but not us :lol:


----------



## Charis

Speed Racer said:


> The OP may be tryin' hard to sell, but I ain't buyin'.


Trying too hard. I want an andalusian- tack included- for $500! And a carraige horse that is OK with the carraige the first time out!


----------



## Riding21Years

How *dare you* judge my horses. How dare you. Thats crossing a line. Honey I've been working with horses for 21 years, so I suggest you shut your mouth. I'm not a mean and strict women, but I sure as hell know that I've probably been working with horses longer then you have. I'm an honest and fair women, and you can judge me, But unless you are a judge in a horse show, or I *ask *you to judge my horse, you don't *dare* say **** about them. You hear? How *dare *you. You should be *ashamed* of yourself. I am an honest women, but I don't take ***** *from people who don't know me. That goes for any of you on this forum.

*Lone Star: *I own Dreamin Big Stables. I *do not *have a website. I advertise on craigslist. I *do not *give out my address, so I don't want any *strangers* on my *property*. You can *call me *and *tell me* about yourself. If you'd like, send me *real pictures of you riding, *and I would consider letting you step foot onto my ranch. I am a buisness women, and won't take in anybody. My students are my students because I saw potential in them.


----------



## Charis

I'm not judging 'your' horses, hon. They are very nice horses. I'm saying that your stories are exceedingly far-fetched at best, and entirely fictional at worst.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Riding21Years said:


> I am an honest women


Are you not the one that basically admitted this thread was filled with exaggerations because you were so stressed?

Now you are an honest woman?


For the record, you have not been working with horses longer than I have. :wink:


----------



## Lonestar22

Riding21Years said:


> *Lone Star: *I own Dreamin Big Stables. I *do not *have a website. I advertise on craigslist. I *do not *give out my address, so I don't want any *strangers* on my *property*. You can *call me *and *tell me* about yourself. If you'd like, send me *real pictures of you riding, *and I would consider letting you step foot onto my ranch. I am a buisness women, and won't take in anybody. My students are my students because I saw potential in them.


 
I ain't going to Cali anytime soon, so you don't gotta woryy about that one. But thank you for answering my question.


----------



## Charis

Alwaysbehind said:


> Are you not the one that basically admitted this thread was filled with exaggerations because you were so stressed?
> 
> Now you are an honest woman?
> 
> 
> For the record, you have not been working with horses longer than I have. :wink:


Ditto to what *Alwaysbehind* said. On second thought, is 'ditto' no longer 'cool?' At any rate, it's funny how people who lie about who they are and what they do never try and explain themselves- probably because they can't- and offer no contact information, ask people to prove themselves and they 'might' let you come and see them. This has turned into a fun day off. Unproductive, but fun.


----------



## Riding21Years

Ok, you know, what I'm done. Here's my story, like it or not, believe or not, here is my *truth:*

My name is Nicole Johnson. I own Dreamin Big Stables, and give lessons to 6 girls, Lauren, Anna, Miranda, Chicka, Emily, and Sherry. I found Emily at a show, I was talking to her mom, and she said that she needed a trainer. I watched her ride the whole day, and asked if she'd like to take lessons at my stables. Miranda and Chicka were friends, who had been riding western at TLC Stables, they wanted to try english, so I took them in. Emily and Sherry were sisters who had dreams of being a professional jumper. I saw their ad on craigslist, entitled "Need a Jumping Trainer" Their next show date was attached, and I went. I talked to the mother, and decided that they were advanced enough, so started lessons the next day. Lauren is my niece, she owns Dante, my Thoroughbred which my niece leases from me. I bought him from a rescue when he was 3, they were going to put him down, I couldn't let it happen. Lauren and Dante are meant for each other, I know it. 

I own 8 horses, Cousteau, Dante, Sonny, Duke, Imagine, Diamond, Willie, and Copy. Cousteau is my horse, my horse only. My cousin Marley bought him off the track. Once she realized she was in over her head, I took him from her, and trained him myself. I went home crying everyday because I thought he was untrainable, but one day, everything changed. He is my horse. 
Sonny was unexpected. My neice Lauren brought him home, and I was so ****ed that I didn't do anything with him. Since then, Sonny is favored by my student Anna, and is a part of the barn. 
Duke was bought at an auction, for 100$. No one bid on him, and I didn't want to see the poor thing turned into glue. I offered 100, I took him. He's now a carriage horse. First time hooked up to a carriage, he was a bit spooky, but better then most. It took him a while, so we gradually went up the scale. He started pulling a small wagon, then a sled, then a open carriage (small), then a buggy. He now pulls a buggy, and is used for english pleasure lessons. 
Imagine is an Andalusian, my baby. He was abused, and no, I didn't pay 500, I paid a thousand, that was my typo, I was paying bills, I'm sorry. I fixed it. The tack was CHEAPY it was falling APART. I threw it out, for it was MISSING parts. Imagine is now my dressage lesson horse, and I am getting a new one soon. Her name is Maggie. Imagine was sent to schooling, and when he was brought home, was used for lessons. The photographer at training sent me the pix, so I used them as his pictures. He is a sweet boy, but hates men. 
Diamond was a dream horse ad. I work for dream horse, and fell in love. I bought Diamond to teach western, and she is teaching me as well. Her foal, Skippy, lives at Pro Farms were he is a jumper. Diamond is a great and beautiful horse that I love. 
Comet and Willie were a package deal. I bought both for 4,000$, and used them as english pleasure horses. Both are appendix QH, and are loving and sweet. 

My name is Nicole Johnson. I work at Dreamin Big Stables. I am NOT phony. I am a Horse Lover. Isn't that what this forum is about?!


----------



## Riding21Years

It wasn't pointed at you, I'm sorry. I respect you opinions. I admit, I did exagerate. But there is a difference between an exaggerater, and one time thing. I am an *honest women who exaggerated*. Big difference.


Alwaysbehind said:


> Are you not the one that basically admitted this thread was filled with exaggerations because you were so stressed?
> 
> Now you are an honest woman?
> 
> 
> For the record, you have not been working with horses longer than I have. :wink:


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> Lauren is my niece, *she owns Dante*, my Thoroughbred *which my niece leases from me*.


Own: have ownership or possession of; "He owns three houses in Florida"; "How many cars does she have?"
Lease: rent: rent for money; "We rented our apartment to friends while we were abroad"


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Yes, it is all about horse lovers. We do not like people trying to pull the wool over our eyes and taking us for fools though. Which is what this thread was an attempt to do. 

Sorry you take offense to us calling you out. But one could hope you understand how it feels when someone starts here with a bunch of lies.

Maybe we can start over......


----------



## Lonestar22

I would like o see some of your craigslist ad's if you don't mind.


ETA. Didnt see the above posts.


----------



## Riding21Years

*Alwaysbehind:* I'd like that.
*Lone Star:* I'll be putting another up soon, my last one just expired. I'll give you the link


----------



## Charis

Things still smell fishy to me. *Riding21Years*, have you always ridden English, and are just now learning western?


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Maybe I read it wrong, but I got the impression some of her lesson students used to ride western and are now learning English.


----------



## Speed Racer

I can exaggerate a funny story to make it funnier, but exaggerating stories to appear to be someone you're not are _lies_, whether or not you want to see it that way.

You've _lied_ up and down this BB with a variety of claims, and yet somehow you think you're an honest woman? Really? Because if that's your definition of honest, I'd hate to see what you consider a dishonest person.

Did you think your inconsistencies wouldn't raise red flags with us? The actual adults among us aren't stupid, and I'd venture we have decades of horse and life experience over you.

Yes, this is a BB dedicated to horses, but the majority of us don't use it as a fantasy role playing game. We come here to share our REAL stories, experiences, and life with horses.

Either come clean and start posting the truth, or please find a BB where no one will question your wild stories and outrageous claims.


----------



## Lonestar22

Thanks.

ALOT of people come on here trying to pass off as something their not, or trying to cause a stir in our little horsey community. We don't mean to be rude, but we also aren't going to be taken for fools either. Thats why we ask for verification. This forum is a wonderful place if your willing to be an honest person. We don't put up with liars very well.


----------



## Riding21Years

I can understand that, and I don't want to be a disturbance. 
Alwaysbehind was correct, some of my students are, one however, Chicka, still wants to do more with western, hence Diamond's purpose. 

Speed Racer: Yeah, I've screwed up, but at least I'm trying to make it better. I joined this place to critique jumping, and share honest stories, and this wasn't one, I know that. I wasn't an honest woman at *times *but that doesn't mean I'm a dishonest woman *all together*


----------



## Riding21Years

Lone Star: I'm not sure why the post isn't coming up on craigslist, but it is entitled "Need a Jumping Trainer?" Just incase you seem to see it before I do.


----------



## DubyaS6

One question:

Whats your 8th horse's name? Copy or Comet? At first you named him Copy, then at the bottom of the post it was Comet...


----------



## Riding21Years

My bad, I'm sorry, his name is Coment his mother was Copy, she died last year around this time, and was a wonderful paint horse. Would you like a picture? She was very pretty


----------



## Riding21Years

This is Copy and my mother, Emily


----------



## Lonestar22

What area of cali do you post your ad's. I can't exactly search the whole state.


----------



## Riding21Years

Lone Star: I'm so sorry!! xD Sacramento


----------



## DubyaS6

Meh, this has been fun but exhausting at the same time.


----------



## Riding21Years

DubyaS6: Well, I'm happy that you've been amused?? Sorry, don't know how to respond to that


----------



## DubyaS6

Riding21Years said:


> DubyaS6: Well, I'm happy that you've been amused?? Sorry, don't know how to respond to that


I wasnt necessarily pointing that directly to you, just saying in general.

I dont know that I am actually "amused" to be honest.

Good luck with your search for a "lesson horse" or horse for your student who is under no obligation to purchase the horse from you once you purchase said horse. 

I really wish you the best


----------



## Riding21Years

Um. . . thank you? And in case that was supposed to be a question on that, no, she is under no obligation, I just want her to have a good expierience.


----------



## Lonestar22

Found your ad.

Need a Jumping Trainer?


----------



## Charis

Your stories still don't line up for me. I cannot believe that one would grab a horse away from its owner, hand them a check- I'm leery about checks to begin with, and I'm an honest horseperson that deals with mostly honest people- and walk away with the horse, tack and all, and not have the owner absolutely furious with you. No bill of sale either, I'm guessing. Then you claim you got on this horse, and he was calm, then you took off his saddle and he had wounds under it? And you train once per month for four hours to get better at dressage?
How long have you owned this horse?


----------



## Charis

Lonestar22 said:


> Found your ad.
> 
> Need a Jumping Trainer?


Need a new jumping trainer? Want to ride horses that know what their doing, are bombproof, and will give you a great time? Welcome to Dreamin Big stables, in Sacremento. My name is Nikki Johnson. I've been working with horses for 20+ years, and am looking to take on some new jumping students. I only do private sessions, so you can ensure you're getting the most out of your riding time. 

If you'd like to know more about Dreamin Big, or you'd like to know how to come and check out the place, email me at [email protected] with a picture or video of you riding. I'd be happy to watch your video, look at you pictures, or answers any questions you have. 

Thank you! 
-Nikki 


------

I have never ever heard of a trainer asking prospective students to send them videos or pictures.


----------



## Riding21Years

I've owned Imagine for four years, since he was seven. He gets training from one of my boarders, Michelle, outside of that, but he goes to professional training once a month, to learn new things. His training with Karla ends in January.


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Lonestar22 said:


> Found your ad.
> 
> Need a Jumping Trainer?


Are there any older ads? This one was posted today..... Seems like a coincidence, no?


----------



## Sunny

Threads like these make me laugh.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riding21Years

All trainers are different. Get used to that hun.


Charis said:


> Need a new jumping trainer? Want to ride horses that know what their doing, are bombproof, and will give you a great time? Welcome to Dreamin Big stables, in Sacremento. My name is Nikki Johnson. I've been working with horses for 20+ years, and am looking to take on some new jumping students. I only do private sessions, so you can ensure you're getting the most out of your riding time.
> 
> If you'd like to know more about Dreamin Big, or you'd like to know how to come and check out the place, email me at [email protected] with a picture or video of you riding. I'd be happy to watch your video, look at you pictures, or answers any questions you have.
> 
> Thank you!
> -Nikki
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> I have never ever heard of a trainer asking prospective students to send them videos or pictures.


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> I've owned Imagine for four years, since he was seven. He gets training from one of my boarders, Michelle, outside of that, but he goes to professional training once a month, to learn new things. His training with Karla ends in January.


So you have only been riding english for 4 years yourself, and you're a jumper trainer and judge? :?


----------



## Riding21Years

I've been reposting this for the last two years. My older adds have expired, I can't bring them back, I'm sorry. Heres the outline of an older ad of mine:


JUMPING TRAINER NEEDS STUDENTS
Date: 2008-8-12, 3:45PM PDT
Reply to: see below 



Need a new jumping trainer? Want to ride horses that know what their doing, are bombproof, and will give you a great time? Welcome to Dreamin Big stables, in Sacremento. My name is Nikki Johnson. I've been working with horses for 20+ years, and am looking to take on some new jumping students. I only do private sessions, so you can ensure you're getting the most out of your riding time. 

If you'd like to know more about Dreamin Big, or you'd like to know how to come and check out the place, email me at [email protected] with a picture or video of you riding. I'd be happy to watch your video, look at you pictures, or answers any questions you have. 

Thank you! 
-Nikki 


Alwaysbehind said:


> Are there any older ads? This one was posted today..... Seems like a coincidence, no?


----------



## ilyTango

Lmfao this thread is great.


----------



## DubyaS6

Charis said:


> Your stories still don't line up for me. I cannot believe that one would grab a horse away from its owner, hand them a check- I'm leery about checks to begin with, and I'm an honest horseperson that deals with mostly honest people- and walk away with the horse, tack and all, and not have the owner absolutely furious with you. No bill of sale either, I'm guessing. Then you claim you got on this horse, and he was calm, then you took off his saddle and he had wounds under it? And you train once per month for four hours to get better at dressage?
> How long have you owned this horse?


I know that not everyone is 100% literate and capable of conveying their thoughts clearly on the internet, but this person just is really lacking in my opinion.

Countless spelling and gramatical errors, not to mention the main problem of not being able to keep so many stories straight.

It seems like she has a little bit of a "holier-than-thou" syndrome with the "send me a picture or video of you riding and I will think about letting you step on my property" attitude, but is lacking any sort of business professional attitude.

It just keeps getting worse for me. No way I would even inquire about the services the OP has to offer. No offense meant, just speaking my mind.


----------



## Riding21Years

And you call me dumb? No. I've been riding for 21 years. I've owned Imagine for 4. Theres a difference in the time you own a horse and the time you've been riding. Sorry to say that, but it's true. I go to horse expo for fun, sorry that fun is a crime to you honey


Charis said:


> So you have only been riding english for 4 years yourself, and you're a jumper trainer and judge? :?


----------



## DubyaS6

Riding21Years said:


> And you call me dumb? No. I've been riding for 21 years. I've owned Imagine for 4. Theres a difference in the time you own a horse and the time you've been riding. Sorry to say that, but it's true. I go to horse expo for fun, sorry that fun is a crime to you honey


Oh and sorry if this comes off a little rude, but lose the "hun" and "honey".

Its sarcastic and rude, not to mention the fact that none of us are your "hun" or "honey".


----------



## Riding21Years

Sorry Dubya... it's a habit


----------



## Alwaysbehind

Pssst, Riding. You do not make friends by looking down your nose at people who are trying to understand the person who blatantly lied to them. Try skipping things like "honey" and such. Just a thought.


Edit to add - Dubya and I thought of the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> And you call me dumb? No. I've been riding for 21 years. I've owned Imagine for 4. Theres a difference in the time you own a horse and the time you've been riding. Sorry to say that, but it's true. I go to horse expo for fun, sorry that fun is a crime to you honey


Here is the original text for "Imagine's" 'about me' section:

"This guy has quite a story. One day, I was at horse expo, and saw this really pretty Andalusian. By the end of the show, I was in love, so I ran around back to see the owner. As I went back there, the owner/rider of the horse was whipping the horse's feet, forcing the horse to drop his back legs and back into the corner. He was cursing at the horse and telling him he was worthless. I ran in and grabbed the whip from the man. "What the hell?!" I asked. He told me the horse was a lousy good for nothing peice of junk. I then handed the man 500 dollars, grabbed the horse, and walked away. I think this is when all my rampages with rescue horses started. Once we were far enough away from the man, and shoved my foot in the english saddle's stirrup and hopped on. The horse made no movement, and I gently squeezed his sides. He was tense, in fact his head was low, he seemed calm. 

I rode the horse until we got to my trailer, and tied his reins to the side. I remember grabbing a black halter, and making that his offical halter for life. He still uses it. I took off the tack and saw scars and scabs. This horse's wounds were being taken and hidden in the spot no one could see. Imagine was sweaty, but I didn't care. I hugged the horse a sobbed. I then took his large head in my hands, and looked into his eyes. I promised him that I would never hurt him. 

*I've kept that promise. I have learned to ride english,* and have a trainer come out once a month to work with Imagine. He is excelling, and hopefully the two of us can go to nationals someday. I love Imagine, we saved each other's souls, and are bound together for life."


----------



## Gillian

Riding21Years said:


> And you call me dumb? No. I've been riding for 21 years. I've owned Imagine for 4. Theres a difference in the time you own a horse and the time you've been riding. Sorry to say that, but it's true. I go to horse expo for fun, sorry that fun is a crime to you honey


"I've kept that promise. I have learned to ride english, and have a trainer come out once a month to work with Imagine."

You just stated that you've had Imagine for four years.
See the contradiction?

EDIT: Charis beat me to it.


----------



## DubyaS6

Alwaysbehind said:


> Pssst, Riding. You do not make friends by looking down your nose at people who are trying to understand the person who blatantly lied to them. Try skipping things like "honey" and such. Just a thought.
> 
> 
> Edit to add - Dubya and I thought of the same thing at the same time.


 
Great minds...


----------



## Lonestar22

hmmmmm..... The deeper we dig, the closer you get to the grave.


----------



## DubyaS6

Riding21Years said:


> Sorry Dubya... it's a habit


I understand habits - just letting you know it comes off a little rude and you are kinda making it worse :wink:


----------



## Riding21Years

im sorry! I meant dressage! **** it, whats the big deal with spelling on here!!?!?!?!!?!?!

Do any of you have *ANY CLUE *what its like to be raising your niece because her mom is a drunk and doesn't give a ****, in the process of being divorced, and wanting to move, but don't wanna leave your students?! ITS HARD!! I'm stressed! I came into this forum hoping y'all would understand? God **** was I wrong. I came on here to get away from being judged and hurt? Wrong again.


----------



## Speed Racer

When you're already in a hole *honey*, STOP DIGGING! :wink:

Boo hoo, POOR ME!!!! I'm SUCH A SAINT! Y'all are being mean to me just because I LIED to you and told gigantic, improbable stories!

You came here to fantasy role play, and we called you on it. If you want to try and play the martyr now, go ahead. I'm still not buying it.

If you want to 'fess up and start playing straight with us, then you're more than welcome here. Just stop trying to feed us lies and telling us they're filet mignon.


----------



## Riding21Years

That last part was kinda immature. Just so you know 


Speed Racer said:


> When you're already in a hole *honey*, STOP DIGGING! :wink:
> 
> Oh dear God, boo hoo, POOR ME!!!!


----------



## ilyTango

Why was this "Need a Jumping Trainer?" ad written today? Did you write it as soon as everyone asked you about it just so you could show us?


----------



## Sunny

HUN, there's a big differece between a misspell and typing a completely different word. And don't even try to pull the guilt trip pity party. Nobody has a perfect life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charis

Her 2-year-off-the-track TB also does piaffes. 
"Cousteau is my absolute baby boy. He is jumping the highest at 4'3, and has been winning gold ever since his first show as a four year old. Cousteau rules at the barn, whatever he says, goes, whatever he wants, he gets. Yes, I spoil him. 

Cousteau was bought off the track, raced, by my cousin, Marley. She wanted a race horse, but quickly called me and said, and I quote: 
"Get this hell horse outta my yard!" 
So the next day, I picked up Cousteau. His nostril's were flaring, his head was thrashing, he was pawing the ground, and I thought I'd have to give him back to the track. But that's when it happened. I looked into my horses eyes, and knew he would be something great. 

It took me two years to completely retrain him, two years, thats it. He was a new horse. He now trailers, clips, ties, bathes, flying lead changes without my telling him, jumps, dressage, side passes, piffe, etc. He is the best horse ever. 

Cousteau, although a devil at first, is now my baby. Losing him would end my world, because he is my world. I'm sure we all know what that feels like. Your horse being your world and all. "

Another far-fetched tale. 

"Sonny was unexpected. Lauren, my neice, was driving oneday, and saw a man with a horse on the side of the road, and she just happened to have a horse trailer. The horse was in good shape with english jumping tack on. After chit chatting for an hour or so, she bought the horse for $100. Now you'd think a horse with a full set of good tack, and healthy? NO WAY! Well, yes way, and before I knew it, Sonny was a member of the barn. 

I was so ****ed at Lauren, so she took Sonny in as her own. I don't know how she did it, but she managed to juggle Dante, Sonny, and School. Sonny was actually and amazing horse with no flaws. He was indeed a jumper, and went to his first show with Lauren only three weeks after to got him! "


----------



## DubyaS6

Riding21Years said:


> im sorry! I meant dressage! **** it, whats the big deal with spelling on here!!?!?!?!!?!?!
> 
> Do any of you have *ANY CLUE *what its like to be raising your niece because her mom is a drunk and doesn't give a ****, in the process of being divorced, and wanting to move, but don't wanna leave your students?! ITS HARD!! I'm stressed! I came into this forum hoping y'all would understand? God **** was I wrong. I came on here to get away from being judged and hurt? Wrong again.


I have no idea what that is like and cannot even begin to understand that.

WITH THAT SAID: That situation has absolutely nothing to do with the stories that you are posting on this board. Please just SLOW DOWN, think about what you are typing and post the truth.

Its not hard. If you lied (which I think I am correct when I say that most of us believe you have), the best thing for you to do is confess and say you did and START OVER.

If you really would like us to help you find a horse to purchase for whatever reason you have for purchasing it, we would be HAPPY to help you, BUT you need to give us ACCURATE details of what you are looking for


----------



## Sunny

Oh, and watch your language. Not only is it a forum rule, but it's trashy and disrespectful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riding21Years

I understand that. Its just hard and stressful right now, you know?


----------



## sarahver

I have ever so patiently been waiting for someone to say something honest on this thread, given it was posted on Friday and seemed very strange to me at the time. 

Even more peculiar was the OP's advice on another thread to someone who was having trouble getting their horse to stand still while being mounted to 'put them in cross ties or a wash rack'.

Too much that doesn't add up in my books. Good luck with your search for an overpriced project horse.


----------



## Speed Racer

Riding21Years said:


> That last part was kinda immature. Just so you know



You're the one screeching about being sooo misunderstood, so tell me again, _who's_ the immature one? Besides, I had you pegged right from the get-go, so none of your lies and histrionics have surprised me in the least little bit.


----------



## smrobs

Nobody's life is easy. It's how you handle yourself under pressure that shows your true colors.


----------



## DubyaS6

Riding21Years said:


> I understand that. Its just hard and stressful right now, you know?


Everyone has stressful lives. This board is a way to get away from all of that and share stories and get advice from other people that share the same hobbies.

We are not impressed by your stories, so just fess up, apologize for the lies, and move forward and tell us whats really on your mind.


----------



## Riding21Years

Fine you know what? I lied. Do I have 100k? No, I have 30k. I've been looking at those horses for a while, and wanted to dream a little. Do I own all 8 of the horses I described? Yes. Do I suck at typing because I type way to fast? Yes. Should you kick me out of this forum? Probably. Do y'all hate me? Yes, I bet you do. Am I untrsuted on the forum? Yes, I think I am. Have I learned *dressage* and not *english *for Imagine? Yes. Is everyone of those stories of my horses true? Even though crazy? Yes they are. Do I want to start over? Yes. Yes I do.


----------



## Sunny

smrobs said:


> Nobody's life is easy. It's how you handle yourself under pressure that shows your true colors.


 I'm headed to the barn and True Colors just came on the radio! Weird. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riding21Years

That is a little weird


----------



## DubyaS6

Riding21Years said:


> Fine you know what? I lied. Do I have 100k? No, I have 30k. I've been looking at those horses for a while, and wanted to dream a little. Do I own all 8 of the horses I described? Yes. Do I suck at typing because I type way to fast? Yes. Should you kick me out of this forum? Probably. Do y'all hate me? Yes, I bet you do. Am I untrsuted on the forum? Yes, I think I am. Have I learned *dressage* and not *english *for Imagine? Yes. Is everyone of those stories of my horses true? Even though crazy? Yes they are. Do I want to start over? Yes. Yes I do.


This is a much better start than your last few posts.

How about you tell us what you are looking for? Are you looking for a bombproof lesson horse? Are you looking for a horse specifically for your boarder to ride? If so, we need more information about her...

Do you have some realistic horses that you are looking at?

Again, not trying to be rude, just asking some questions.


----------



## Speed Racer

Riding21Years said:


> Do I want to start over? Yes. Yes I do.



Then START over, and stop with your whingeing and lying.

Just be advised, you'll be viewed with a jaundiced eye for quite awhile, since you've proven that you're not trustworthy. Trust is_ earned_, it's not a right.


----------



## DubyaS6

Oh, and nobody hates you.

What we hate is people lying and trying to be something they are not. It makes you look silly.

You wouldnt want someone lying to you either!


----------



## Speed Racer

Exactly, Dubya. 

I don't hate anyone. Well, except maybe for the Pepperonis and their Krayzee Magickal Circus they call 'training'. :wink:

You lied to us, Jump. We don't _like_ that. You obviously thought we were stupid, and you could pull the wool over our eyes. You couldn't, and got caught._

That's_ what made us angry; your arrogance at assuming the rest of us are a bunch of goobers who wouldn't know the truth from a lie.


----------



## DubyaS6

Well, I am almost sad that I have to leave work now and go home...

Haha, until tomorrow


----------



## Riding21Years

Dubya: The girl who takes the jumper lessons that I am looking for a horse for, Sherry, is small. I mean, really small for a 13 year old girl. She's only too the bottom of my shoulder, and I'm 5'7. Shes like 5'. I'm looking at ponies/small horses because of her height, and I've always wanted a pony. Here are some I've kept my eye on:

AMAZING JUMPER PONY MARE~~ 14.0H~~TB/WELSH
Super Cute Jumper

I'm going to check up on some other sites as well


----------



## Sunny

Nail on the head, guys. ^ I don't hold grudges(except at school where all of these idiot jocks got Outstanding Seniors, yet I didn't and I am a 4.0 outgoing student in many clubs. But that's another story. :lol so you can have a clean start, atleast with me. Just be honest and up front. We're horse people, we have to stick together. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Riding21Years

Just for the record, I really am a jumping trainer and judge, I work for dreamhorse.com and equinenow.com. Just saying the whole truth of it


----------



## maura

Great to know. What's your licensing level, and what divisions are you certified to judge?


----------



## sarahver

All quiet on the western front?


----------



## Speed Racer

maura said:


> Great to know. What's your licensing level, and what divisions are you certified to judge?


I'd like to know this too, please.


----------



## Charis

Riding21Years said:


> Just for the record, I really am a jumping trainer and judge, I work for dreamhorse.com and equinenow.com. Just saying the whole truth of it


Uh huh. And your contact email is so obscure because..?



maura said:


> Great to know. What's your licensing level, and what divisions are you certified to judge?


Me too.


----------



## maura

For the record, Riding21Years was online and looking at this thread when I posted that comment. She is still online now, an hour and a half later. So there's no reason why she couldn't have responded to my question by now, unless she's trying to research a plausible answer to my question. 

The governing bodies with which I am familiar keep a database of licensed judges, so it will be a very easy lie to catch. 

I would very much like to ask any mod watching this thread to ban the OP, because it is clear that she is a poser and troll, and has been wasting our time.


----------



## sarahver

maura said:


> For the record, Riding21Years was online and looking at this thread when I posted that comment. She is still online now, an hour and a half later. So there's no reason why she couldn't have responded to my question by now, unless she's trying to research a plausible answer to my question.
> 
> The governing bodies with which I am familiar keep a database of licensed judges, so it will be a very easy lie to catch.
> 
> I would very much like to ask any mod watching this thread to ban the OP, because it is clear that she is a poser and troll, and has been wasting our time.


Maybe she is booking her flights to Denmark.


----------



## Charis

maura said:


> For the record, Riding21Years was online and looking at this thread when I posted that comment. She is still online now, an hour and a half later. So there's no reason why she couldn't have responded to my question by now, unless she's trying to research a plausible answer to my question.
> 
> The governing bodies with which I am familiar keep a database of licensed judges, so it will be a very easy lie to catch.
> 
> I would very much like to ask any mod watching this thread to ban the OP, because it is clear that she is a poser and troll, and has been wasting our time.


Because she knows she can't win.


----------



## corinowalk

What is that series of books made for tweens with horses? The Saddle Club? It sounds like thats where this young woman lives. What an interesting thread. I honestly feel sorry for this girl. If you feel your life is that dull that you will come up with all of these lives, you must really hate your life. 

Everything I have read in this thread is insane. Truely sad and insane. While I don't want to judge anyone, I would hope that if you have a lack of experience you would atleast stop dishing out critiques and advice. There are people on here who ask for critiques because they need an honest experienced opinion. I've read a few of yours 21 and they don't sound very educated. Sorry to be harsh but its the truth.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

This thread makes me lol.


----------



## macktheknife

HAHA! I just read through this entire thread, which made me deliriously happy. I just want to know how she knows the Andalusian is exactly seven years old--if her only interaction with the previous owner was barely long enough to write a check.


----------



## kitten_Val

Looks like this thread run its course many pages back. I'm closing it.


----------

